

 Writely - The Back Story (2006) - prakash
http://earlystagevc.typepad.com/earlystagevc/2006/03/sam_steve_and_j.html

======
randomwalker
Tangentially related, but something I found interesting: google seems to have
retained "writely" as it's internal app identifier for google docs. If you're
not logged in, docs.google.com redirects to
<https://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLogin?service=writely>

------
skmurphy
Sam Schillace came to a Bootstrapper Breakfast last year, he has started more
than a dozen firms (some of them more short-lived than others). He felt that
they got a huge boost from Tim O'Reilly putting them on stage before a
Microsoft keynote to set up a number of questions about "Word on the Web" and
that they were in the right place at the right time to trigger a bidding war.
They definitely had a lot of experience but there was a considerable amount of
fortunate timing involved. There is a short interview with Sam here
[http://www.bootstrappersbreakfast.com/blog/2008/10/01/sam-
sc...](http://www.bootstrappersbreakfast.com/blog/2008/10/01/sam-schillace-of-
writely-now-google-docs-this-friday/)

